# Lake 218 vs 238 upper materials difference



## Sol (Jan 1, 2020)

How much of a difference is between these 2 shoes? I know that the sole is the same, what interests me is the difference in breathability and durability of the upper. 

I live in a moderate Mediterranean climate, so summers can get hot with high humidity, lots of rain in spring and autumn, while winters are usually a mixed bag with temps below 0 degrees Celsius. Ofc, I will 
use with overshoes in the winter. 

_________________________________________
This is a follow up from a previous thread, but I decided to create a new one, since the information for others will be easier to find.


----------

